# log bed



## amoor16 (May 2, 2012)

hi all, this is my first post and wanted to start out saying hi to everyone. Im just getting started in wood working. My next project is going to be a cedar log bed frame. I already have the wood cut and drying. I plan on using mortise and tenon joints for the bed, but my main question is how to determine my measurements for the rails, head board and foot board. If my mortises are 2" deep, would that mean i want to add 4" from the measurements of the bed. Ive been searching for some detailed plans with no luck. thanks


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

You probably want to make it just an eighth or so shorter, but yeah.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

amoor16 said:


> hi all, this is my first post and wanted to start out saying hi to everyone. Im just getting started in wood working. My next project is going to be a cedar log bed frame. I already have the wood cut and drying. I plan on using mortise and tenon joints for the bed, but my main question is how to determine my measurements for the rails, head board and foot board. If my mortises are 2" deep, would that mean i want to add 4" from the measurements of the bed. Ive been searching for some detailed plans with no luck. thanks


In lieu of having plans, you could just start with your known dimensions, which is the mattress and box spring (if one is to be used). Draw out the size of the mattress, and allow spacing for bedding. Then draw out your logs, and the F Board and H Board. Then you draw a section view on where they meet, and how you want to support the mattress...either slats, or plywood platform.

Once you have that drawn, you can plan the exact lengths of the stock, and the lengths of the M&T's. The drawing doesn't have to be elaborate, could be just pencil and paper, or drawn out to full size on scrap plywood. For the corner joinery, those can be drawn out in detail. That way you have exact measurements. There is some latitude with log furniture, as it's supposed to be rustic looking, but can be planned to have good fitting joints.










 







.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

amoor16 said:


> hi all, this is my first post and wanted to start out saying hi to everyone. Im just getting started in wood working. My next project is going to be a cedar log bed frame. I already have the wood cut and drying. I plan on using mortise and tenon joints for the bed, but my main question is how to determine my measurements for the rails, head board and foot board. If my mortises are 2" deep, would that mean i want to add 4" from the measurements of the bed. Ive been searching for some detailed plans with no luck. thanks


+1 with what cabinet man said

To answer your question? Yes the side rails overall length will be longer by 4" of your inside measurements. What size bed are you going for?
Are you using logs for support? Or metal frame?
Do you have a mattress already? If you do then measure the length and width of mattress and go from there. If not look up bed measurements online to get dimensions. Most online log bed plans require you to buy their plans. Lol 
You don't need to if you carefully measure it out first.


----------



## fromtheforty (Jan 15, 2011)

You really have to start with the materials that you are using. Different size logs require adjustments in your plan. You certainly need to take in account log taper, crooks, etc. Your mattress and box spring is the key. Take into account length, width, and especially the thickness. I see sizes that range from 8" - 30" thick. Nothing looks dumber than a headboard cross rail that is too high or low for the mattress. I have probably built 50+ log beds. I would recommend not using steel rails from a bed frame if you can help it. Your bed will rattle and wobble and eventually you will pull the lags out. A good log bed will be solid as a rock.

Geoff


----------



## amoor16 (May 2, 2012)

thanks for the help so far guys. the bed size will be a queen and wll have a box spring. i will not be using metal for any of the supports what is the easiest way to supports the matress with using meatl frames. thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

amoor16 said:


> thanks for the help so far guys. the bed size will be a queen and wll have a box spring.* i will not be using metal for any of the supports what is the easiest way to supports the matress with using meatl frames*. thanks


Maybe just a typo, but you say you will not be using metal for any of the supports, and then say what is the easiest way to support the mattress using metal frames.

The box spring has a wood frame on the edges, that can sit on a metal frame edge. If you are not wanting metal frames, you can make a wood cleat for the box spring to sit on.










 







.


----------



## amoor16 (May 2, 2012)

yes that was a typo...should say without using metal frames


----------

